
Show HN: Behind the Make – Interviews with makers about their side projects - scottatmu
https://www.behindthemake.com
======
scottatmu
The overall goal of Behind the Make is to give people an inside look at how
makers work through the concept to launch process of their latest projects.

I launched the website on March 1st and so far have 7 interviews online and
finishing up another 10.

My hope is that I'll be able to release 3-5 new interviews per week.

